# What kind of synth can I use ?



## ZosterX (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi, 

For an ad, I need to use the same type of synth than this music : 

What kind of synth or sampler can I use ? And what style does this music refers to ? Not an expert on this type of music, so I wanted more informations, 

Thanks !


----------



## José Herring (Dec 16, 2020)

Any modern digital synth like Massive X or even older ones like Sylenth. Or even the old Massive. I don't know what the style was called. It's a pretty old style that. Listen to bands like Knife Party and Shrillex.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 16, 2020)

Serum's also used heavily in EDM, even Omnisphere actually has a huge EDM following and has an absolute ton of patches in this style right out of the box... Even the original version of Massive. (Which may very well have been used in Jose's reference circa 2012.)

Style-wise it's basically electro house. Knife Party's a solid reference for this. Wouldn't be surprised if that was what they got as a reference in the brief.

If you need patches fast loopmasters has tons of presets in this style. The link below should give you a filtered search for electro house presets. 





__





Music Samples, Royalty Free Sounds And Loops


Get high quality royalty free samples, multiple genre music loops from Loopmasters sample boutique.




www.loopmasters.com


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 16, 2020)

Like Jose said, more or less any wavetable synth can do that. 
Even the one that came with your DAW.


----------



## Serg Halen (Dec 16, 2020)

Serum, or vital. Low braam synth sounds like a FM synthesis. High lead just a variation of supersaw.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 16, 2020)

Nothing to exotic in there, you might even get pretty close with something like the free but great sounding Synth1 (20k+ free patches on the web for a start, lol).


----------



## bill5 (Dec 23, 2020)

ANY synth can do the "electronica" stuff, tho I would offhand suggest Sylenth (free), Massive, or Spire, which seem to lend themselves to it somewhat more.


----------

